# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Sick fish

## Green Baron

I just noticed one of my rainbow fish has a swollen gills.  :Sad:  


What disease is this and how should I treat it ?

----------


## Green Baron

Nobody knows ?  :Shocked:

----------


## Scott_sg

Gan how is the fish? I really don't know either, I can take wild guesses at some sort of parasite, gill worms etc. Curious if you find out.

Scott.

----------


## Green Baron

I have quarantined the fish and put in some Japanese yellow powder. The fish is still alive but not recovering.

Someone said it cannot be parasite or gill worm because if it is, all my fishes would have had the same symptom. I don't know what to make of it. 

I will go to fish shop this weekend to get look for gill related medication.

Can you recommend any medication if it is parasite or gill worm ?

----------


## timebomb

Gan,

I tried to look for an answer to your question by referring to my book, "Manual of Fish Health" but couldn't find anything conclusive. 

I seriously doubt your fish has gill worms or parasites. More likely, it's some sort of metal poisoning. If it's only one fish showing the symptoms, I would suggest you don't do anything, other than putting it in quarantine. It may sound cruel but it's not worth the price of the medicine to treat just one fish.

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

Kwek Leong,
Thanks for taking the trouble to lookup your fish book. I'll take your advice not to apply any medication and see what happens.
The only problem now is the fish is not eating :-( It is ignoring blood worms and food pellets.

----------

